# surf fishing @ Destin



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

Am going on a family trip to Destin and staying at Sandy Toes/Ocean Reef Resorts. Although we are going offshore for at least one of the days we will be there, I would like to fish from the beach as well in the evenings and early mornings. I was wanting to get some help and advice on what type of fishing/species I could plan on doing in these waters (from the beach) so I could bring the proper tackle with me from Texas. Hopefully someone on here is familiar with these waters. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I just got back from destin last weekend and I had a great time. Bait was very hard to come by though. I walked the Jetti between Fort Lauderdale and Destin and got some mullet, but not enough. I ended up talking to a local and he told me to go to the harbor just on the Destin side of the bridge when the offshore boats come in. I gave a deckhand $10 and he gave me all the scraps and bait i wanted. 

The locals told me to fish off the Jetti at night, but I was there more on a family trip so I stuck to the beach outside of our condo.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

chapel said:


> I walked the Jetti between Fort Lauderdale and Destin and got some mullet, but not enough.


Long walk. :walkingsm Do you mean Ft Walton?


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

Thaks, advice is appreciated, I now know where to get bait! 

what did you catch at the beach? That is what I will be doing as well, and I am trying to fugure out what rigs and setups I should take. I am wanting to try and catch a shark or two, but what else is lurking out therethat will eat?


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

HAHA... yeah
Sorry


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

didn't catch anything. Just hung out with friends and family. I hope you have better luck/skill than me.

I feel like the bait was really my problem. I should have started planning a little further ahead like you're doing.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Shoot me a PM with a phone number if you wan't and I'll call you with some
details. I'm a slow typist and it would take me forever. Later Baker


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.halfhitch.com/ I'd give these guys a call or drop by when you arrive.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

I have fished there many times, more off the boats than the beach.

The jetty at Destin is good for blues/macs/trout when the water is right.
I would like to hear of a place around Destin were you could run a few big reels out from the beach with out any noses being bent.
SEE YA!


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I was worried about that too F.A.T. so I only fished at night. I had a sherrif come by and ask me a bunch of questions. He wanted to make sure I wasn't chumming. He didn't ask for a fishing license, but i had one.


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

I have been to Destin several times and had great success w/ sharks at evening from the beach. The key is bait. I would though small jerk baits during the day/dusk for ladyfish. The ladyfish is a choice bait for sharks. I have hooked into a redfish wade fishing the beach, but that was rare. Once the sun goes down start fishing for sharks pass the second gut....I have had a blast doing that! Good Luck


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks fast eddie, will the ladyfish hit Gulp on a jighead? or is something like a DOA or a Norton better?


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

they'll hit the gulps, but i've caught more there on the small "gotcha" plugs


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

when you get back let us know what you caught.


----------



## corkunder (Jul 11, 2007)

10-4...Leaving June 14,coming back on the 21.

Thanks for the help, keep it coming, I am listening!


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Can't wait to here the feedback on your trip heading out there for the Fourth of July Week. GL and Tightlines


----------



## budv48 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm going there 3rd wk in July for a family thing and plan to do some surf fishing also. I too am waiting for you to get back with a good report. I have been there several times before for family things but never fished. This time I plan to enjoy myself. We'll see what kind of scout you are. LOL


----------



## pier_rat (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got back, I fished the pier in Destin. U cannot put a shark on the deck of pier or you will be banned... They don't cater to the fisherman in Destin like you would think. Once upon a time some people were chumming with bloody bait on pier and the same day a kid got bit in the bay, the locals that are pretty much retired old folk, contributed that the chumming for shark was the cause of shark attack miles away. Fishing from beach is OK at night but during day you could get hassled by COPS or beach patrol. The best bait is Ladyfish or hard tails (look like little blue runners) anyhow you can catch them with the GOTCHA plug or sabiki rigs off pier or casting Gotcha plugs or silver spoons in beach. Using that for cut bait will catch sharks in surf.


----------



## budv48 (Feb 12, 2008)

pier rat, thanks for report. That's my take on the place, yuppie central. I may have to fish at nite. Are there any places you can park near the beach so I don't have to lug my stull too far? Someplace away from the hotels and people? What happened to our scout, corkunder?


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

I was tehre for 7 nights. just got back. Stayed at the Sun Destin Resort. I believe that is one of the best place to stay . the next time I go Ill be staying at the Harbor walk village. I recommend chartering at eh Harbor Walk village or the Fisher man Wharf. I recommend chartering the Exta Sea. The Captain braught us to a grey snapper hole. They are huge than the red snapper.

I dont recommend Captain Jimmy ( Kelly Girl) His boat has broken engine. We had to wait 2 hrs before he fixed his engine. I recommend the 6 hours because the trip comes/goes take ya 2 hrs.



For shore fishing use any plastic jig . There lots of bone fish and most of the crabs and fishes all look white Albino, Since the water is emarald, the fish blends witht he water inshore. 

The Crab trap is so expensive . I dont recommend it. The snapper restraunt is great . 


Good luck


----------

